# عيد الصليب وقصة ظهوره



## ramzy1913 (14 مارس 2010)

[COLORسلام ونعمة://

عـــــيـــد الــصــلــيــب وقصة ظهوره
لقد ظل الصليب مطمورا بفعل اليهود تحت تل من القمامة . وفى عام 326م أىعام 42 ش تم الكشف على الصليب المقدس بمعرفة الملكة هيلانة أم الامبراطور قسطنطينالكبير.. التى شجعها ابنها على ذلك فأرسل معها حوالى 3 الاف جندى،وفى اورشليم اجتمعت بالقديس مكاريوس أسقف أورشليم وأبدت له رغبتها فى ذلك، وبعد جهد كبير أرشدها اليه أحد اليهودالذى كان طاعنا فى السن..فعثرت على 3 صلبان واللوحة التذكاريةالمكتوب عليها يسوع الناصرى ملك اليهودواستطاعت أن تميز صليب المسيح بعد أن وضعت الاول والثانى على ميت فلم يقم،وأخيرا وضعت الثالث فقام لوقته. فأخذت الصليب المقدس ولفته فى حرير كثير الثمن ووضعته فى خزانة من الفضة فى أورشليم بترتيل وتسابيح كثيرة..وأقامت كنيسة القيامة على مغارة الصليب وأودعته فيها،ولا تزال مغارة الصليب قائمة بكنيسةالصليب ... وأرسلت للبابا أثناسيوس بطريرك الاسكندرية فجاء، ودشن الكنيسة بأورشليم فى احتفال عظيم عام 328م تقريبا. بعد هذا اصبح الصليب المقدس علامة الغلبة والافتخار بعد أن غلب به السيد المسيح الموت على الصليب فأتخذه الامبراطور قسطنطين الكبير علامةالنصرة فى كل حروبه، وبنى الكثير من الكنائس وابطل الكثير من عبادةالاوثان..
قيل أن هرقل أمبراطور الروم (610 – 641 م) اراد أن يرد الصليب الى كنيسة القيامة بعد أن كان قد أستولى عليه الفرس، فأراد أن يحمله بنفسه فلبس الحلة الملوكية، وتوشح بوشاح الامبراطور، ولبس تاج الذهب المرصع بالاحجار الكريمة، ثم حمل الصليب على كتفه، ولما أقترب من باب الكنيسة ثقل عليه فلم يستطيع أن يدخل به – فتقدم اليه أحد الكهنة وقال له: اذكر ايها الملك أن مولاك كان حاملا الصليب وعلى هامته المقدسة اكليلا من الشوك لا اكليلا من الذهب فلزم ان تخلع تاجك الذهبى وتنزع وشاحك الملوكى.. فعمل بالنصيحة ودخل الكنيسة بكل سهولة. وفى رشمنا للصليب اعتراف بالثالوث الاقدس الاب والابن والروح القدس اعتراف بواحدانية الله كاله واحد، اعتراف بتجسد الابن الكلمة وحلوله فى بطن العذراء، كما أنه اعتراف بعمل الفداء وانتقالنا به الى اليمين. ايضا فى رشم الصليب قوة لاخماد الشهوات وابطال سلطان الخطية.. وهكذا صارت الكنيسة ترسمه علىحيطانها واعمدتها واوانيها وكتبها، وملابس الخدمة.... الخ. يقول القديس كيرلس الاورشليمى: (ليتنا لا نخجل من طيب المسيح.. فأطبعه بوضوح على جبهتك فتهرب منك الشياطين مرتعبه اذ ترى فيه العلامة الملوكية.. اصنع هذه العلامة عندما تاكل وعندماتجلس وعندما تنام وعندما تنهض وعندما تتكلم وعندما تسير، وبأختصار ارسمها فى كل تصرف لأن الذى صلب عليه ههنا فى السموات..اذا لو بقى فى القبر بعد صلبه ودفنه لكنا نستحى به..) انها علامة للمؤمنين ورعب للشياطين.. لأنهم عندما يرون الصليب يتذكرون المصلوب فيرتعبون.. برشم الصليب نأخذ قوة وبركة.. لا تخجل يا اخى من علامة الصليب فهو ينبوع الشجاعه والبركات وفيه نحيا ونوجد خليقة جديدة فى المسيح.. ألبسه وآفتخربه كتاج.. ليس الصليب لنا مجرد اشارة فقط، بل معنى أعمق من هذا بكثير فهو يحمل شخصية المسيح الذى صلب عليه ويستمد قوته منه ولذا (فنحن نكرز بالمسيح مصلوبا) (1 كو 3: 2).. لذا فحينما تقبل الصليب الذى بيد الكاهن للصليب اشارة الى مصدر السلطان المعطى له من الله لاتمام الخدمة، فموسى النبى لما بسط يديه على شكل صليب انتصر،ولما رفع الحية النحاسية نجى الشعب، ولما ضرب الصخرة بالعصا قيل أنه ضربها على هيئة صليب فانفجر الماء منها. والاباء القديسون عملوا المعجزات وانتصروا وغلبوا بأشارةالصليب المقدس، ان الاقباط استعملوا الصليب المقدس منذ أن بزغت الشمس المسيحية.. أما الكنيسة الغربية فلم تستعمله بصفة رسمية الا فى عهد الملك قسطنطين الكبير. 
لا ترشم الصليب بعجلة
فيقول الاباء: الذى يرشم ذاتته بعلامةالصليب فى عجلة بلا اهتمام أو ترتيب فان الشياطين تفرح به، أما الذى فى ثبات وروية يرشم ذاته بالصليب فهنا تحل عليه قوة الصليب وتفرح به الملائكة.. كذلك عندما يرشم المؤمن الصليب انما يعنى الاستعانة بشخص الرب يسوع المتحد بأبيه وروحه القدوس، هىاستدعاء القوات السمائية باستحقاقات الرب المصلوب لاجلنا، هى صلاة موجزة للثالوثالاقدس كما هى قبول عمل الفداء أى تعبير موجز عن العقيدة المسيحية.. هى رفع لواءالمسيح.. كما يقول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى: أن كل من يحترم الصليب ويكرمه انمايكرم صاحبه لذا حتى الملائكة تحبه وتسرع الى من يرشمه بايمان، الله يفرح ويسربعلامة الصليب لانها علامة المصالحة بين الله والبشر التى تمجد الله والتى انكسرت بها قوات الشيطان.. وكما كانت علامة لادم مميزة لبيوت الاسرائليين فنجوا من الملاك المهلك، هكذا استعمال الصليب.. وهذا الرشم تقليد رسولى فيقول العلامة ترتليانوس (ان المسيحين اعتادوا رشم اشارة الصليب قبل كل عمل للدلالة على أنه ما يعملونه هو لله ولمجد باسم الثالوث الاقدس الاب والابن والروح القدس .


===========
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم== رمزى


="Red"][/COLOR]


----------



## حبة خردل (14 مارس 2010)

*شكراً ليك علي الموضوع الرائع 

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ramzy1913 (15 مارس 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
اشكر محبتك مارينا الرب يباركك ويعوضك خير وانشاءالله هاادحل مرة اخرى مخصوص للتعارف واملا البيانات المطلوبةواشكرك
:sami73::smi102::11::story::smi106::36_3_11::010104~171::01F577~130::ab2::ab4::big37:


----------



## النهيسى (16 مارس 2010)

*

شكرا جدا أخى رمزى


للموضوع الرااائع


سلام الرب يسوع معاكم

​*


----------



## ramzy1913 (16 مارس 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
اشكرك اخى الحبيب النهيسى الرب يبارك قيك


----------



## مورا مارون (14 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراا  لهذا الموضوع القيم:sami73:


----------



## ramzy1913 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكرك مورا الرب يباركك ويبارك خدمتك


----------



## اليعازر (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا لك على الموضوع القييم

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## ramzy1913 (11 سبتمبر 2011)




----------

